# Grooming tricks



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I would start a tread to share the best trade secrets of grooming - as I have come across one.

I enjoy grooming Cora, think it makes us get closer. however, sometimes, usually when I rim his nails, he pulls his paws, moves suddenly, which makes me nervous, which in turn makes him nervous. Sometimes I let him go without finishing what I started.

Today was different. I just finished giving him a shorter cut. and he was standing and keeping still for about 45 minutes! This is so unheard of. I didn't even use the grooming arm.

My secret: Wobbly table. He worked on balancing himself, especially when he is on three feet, and did not budge.

So happy with the results. Here is a picture of him after the cut. Happy and filled with treats


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

another trick, which probably is not a secret: when he has a mat close to skin and has to be cut, I slide my comb under the mat and cut on the top, in order to not accidently cut into the skin.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Found a nice link to clipping. It is not a Hav being trimmed so you will have to adjust the grooming when it comes to the head grooming.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is that by chance an Ikea table? I have the same one in black. I use it for my laptop..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

windym300 said:


> Is that by chance an Ikea table? I have the same one in black. I use it for my laptop..lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, it is! Yours for $25.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Found a nice link to clipping. It is not a Hav being trimmed so you will have to adjust the grooming when it comes to the head grooming.


such a coincidence. this is the exact video I watched for inspiration, before I start grooming Cora yesterday. I gave him a straight jaw too.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bidik said:


> Yes, it is! Yours for $25.


Well I got mine at a yard sale for $5.. But I saw them at Ikea.. I love Ikea! Lol.. Good job on the grooming! My boy is too big for that table. Smart of you to think to use it for grooming table too! I actually had to buy a real grooming table for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Found a nice link to clipping. It is not a Hav being trimmed so you will have to adjust the grooming when it comes to the head grooming.


what a great video. thanks so much for sharing. I will have to try the "hold one foot while grooming the other" tip. also, I can see now how thinning scissors are of benefit.


----------

